# Need help finding an appropriate piece of classical music



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I require a piece to which I can sacrifice a ram to appease Beelzebub.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Liszt's "Dante" sonata seems like an obvious choice, especially if you time things appropriately. Beelzebub is a demon, not the Big Guy, so he doesn't need orchestration.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Since when do you feel a need to appease this Middle Eastern deity? Have you forgotten Wotan and the other gods of your fathers?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

One of Strauss's polkas, i'm sure Beelzebub loves polkas. Either that or Bach played backwards.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Good time for another tangent*



SiegendesLicht said:


> Since when do you feel a need to appease this Middle Eastern deity? Have you forgotten Wotan and the other gods of your fathers?


Heh heh...

So (I had to look to) The Summoning of the Vassals from _Götterdämmerung_- see who gets what propitiation---

Wotan=Steers
Froh=a Boar
Donner=a Goat
Fricka=Sheep.

Seems that would make a decent "Ring Trivia" question. Maybe not up there with being able to name the Nine Valkyries (btw, I can do _that_), but still a relatively worthy one.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Beelzebub was an amalgamation of two pagan gods Baal and Zeebub. That the name is associated with the Devil is a consequence of the deliberate demonisation of such deities by those naughty monotheists way back when.
Time to leave all this supernatural nonsense behind and join the 21st Century eh?

just sayin.....:devil:


----------

